# French Aires - Safety?



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi guys

We will be going to France next week - in our first ever motorhome  

We've heard loads about aires, but some of it hasn't been good, ie muggings, break-ins, etc.

Just how safe are they and what should we look out for.

Also, if the aires are a non-starter for us, do we need to book campsites before we go or will we be OK finding something once we are there, bearing in mind we will be there over Easter.

Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Blisters

Don't fall in to the trap of treating Autoroute aires the same as Aires de service camping cars. See the link to Peejay's guide

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires

Avoid night stops on Autoroutes - that's where any trouble has been.
On the whole the aires are very safe, especially the ones in villages & small towns. 
As for the prospect of finding sites, I wouldn't worry; many will just be opening & if you find that one is closed, there should be enough in any particular area to find one open. It's worth getting the new aires guide fro 2007, which is out just about now, and the Caravan club Europe 1 guide is pretty good for sites.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Just to re-enfore the last message.
I had the same trepidations in 2005 before I started using them.
But now I for found so many butiful ones that campsites seem a waste. 
If it wasn't for the young'uns I woudl love to just tour them.
Roll on retirement I say.

M


----------

